# sourcing wood



## musomaniac (18 Jun 2015)

i fancy having a shot at intarsia , but dont know where to source the different woods i would need , i have a few books from the library , and a few i have downloaded , but they all seem to be american


----------



## Cordy (18 Jun 2015)

We tend to find wood that's being discarded by others, charity shops etc
Looking in builders skips is a good option; lots of mahogany window frames being replaced by plastic

Not tried this supplier but they might have what you want
http://www.exotichardwoodsukltd.com/Links/


----------



## Claymore (18 Jun 2015)

.....


----------



## musomaniac (18 Jun 2015)

wow brian they are beautiful , just been on your link , have you any basic designs you could point me towards for a bit of practise , i have plenty pine board


----------



## Claymore (18 Jun 2015)

.......


----------



## musomaniac (18 Jun 2015)

thanks again brian the names john


----------



## Cordy (18 Jun 2015)

Brian
thanks for your info
The Wilkinsons own brand Oak stain you mention

Do you mean this
http://www.wilko.com/wood-stain+varnish/wilko-satin-5-year-woodstain-rustic-oak-750ml/invt/0210487


----------



## Claymore (18 Jun 2015)

.......


----------



## Cordy (18 Jun 2015)

Great work there Brian, especially the 'Busa !!

What is the dark wood on the Spaniel ?


----------



## Claymore (19 Jun 2015)

......


----------



## Cordy (19 Jun 2015)

This was my Beemer until a few years ago....


----------



## musomaniac (19 Jun 2015)

Look at your picture and decide if you reached out to touch the real thing which bit would you touch first (on a dog its usually its nose) once decided that will be the thickest part of your intarsia and all the other pieces will be lower for a 3d effect (the bit furthest away should be around 5mm thick)

Brian i'm a bit stumped as to how to make certain bits stand out , do i just keep sanding the other bits until they are thinner than the prominent ones , sorry for such newbie questions , i dont have a belt/disc sander at present , so i would probably have to do it by hand


----------



## Claymore (19 Jun 2015)

.........


----------



## Claymore (19 Jun 2015)

......


----------



## Cordy (21 Jun 2015)

Cheers Brian; that's a K1200RS; best bike I ever owned

Back to sourcing wood....
http://www.britishhardwoods.co.uk/
Allow you to go and forage through their off-cuts bin and charge £1 per kilo which I consider excellent value

I called on Friday afternoon and cleaned them out --- £60
Got lots of Walnut and European Oak 
Good folk to deal with

Anyone thinking of a visit might wait a couple of weeks while their bin stock builds up again
Also ask to look upstairs - where I found a lovely piece of Beech/Walnut laminate


----------



## Alexam (19 Aug 2015)

Brian - (*I started doing them around 12 months ago and love it*) * Bloody Hell *...... doing that in 12 months is fantastic. I thought you had been doing this sort of work for years to get to that standard.

It's certainly something I have copnsidered and am at present looking at the Dremmel 4000 to help with my boxes and possibly this sort of thing.

Any 'special' add on tools do you use for this, or just the normal sets that come with the Dremel? I was thinking about the small router type attachment?

Alex


----------

